# [Request] Bardock Pkmn Trainer Sprite



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm requesting a "Bardock" trainer sprite (NOT SSJ), I don't want to sound begging...
The sprite will be 80x80, here is an example (Please don't do a recolour):




If you have trouble remembering who bardock is here:​


----------



## wasim (Feb 13, 2012)

resizing it looks like this. and i'm not sure if that's what you really want. try asking someone who's good at pixel art from deviantart.


----------

